# Short Follicular Phase?



## swippy (Feb 21, 2010)

I have started charting the last few months and I seem to have a short follicular phase. I have always had fairly short cycles like 26-28 days but I seem to ovulate around days 8-10. I am 37 and read it can be something to do with egg quality declining? Is there anything I can do to make it longer?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I have not got much experience with this and don't really know but I have heard about cq10 supplements. You may want to check this out and see if it will help with your egg quality. Good luck


----------

